# 93 Altima. How to determine if LSD is present?



## DR.ZED (Sep 26, 2004)

Is there a VIN code or otherwise another indication the LSD was an option ordered on my vehicle?

93 5 speed.

Apparently, my first clue was when my boss took my car out for a ride and laid 2 nice 10 foot strips of rubber in front of me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

The Altima XE model was not equipped with a limited slip differential (LSD). On Altima GXE, GLE, and SE models the LSD was an option. Check the model ID # (NOT the chassis #) at the ID plate on the firewall. The final 5 digits after U13EUA or U13EVA are the option codes. If the second digit is code B, H, Q, or S, then the vehicle is equipped with a LSD.*


*taken from an auto parts site.


----------



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> The Altima XE model was not equipped with a limited slip differential (LSD). On Altima GXE, GLE, and SE models the LSD was an option. Check the model ID # (NOT the chassis #) at the ID plate on the firewall. The final 5 digits after U13EUA or U13EVA are the option codes. If the second digit is code B, H, Q, or S, then the vehicle is equipped with a LSD.*
> 
> 
> *taken from an auto parts site.


where would the id plate be exactly


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's the metal plate on the firewall.

If you look at it, it will have a transmission code as well. on the Maxima, the last letter in the code signifies LSD. ends in A, no LSD. ends in V, then it's LSD.


----------

